# What are your main reasons for using a reptile store?



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

What are your main reasons for using a reptile store?

Just a quick poll for information for PKL.

Tick as many as you like, but should you tick other, please leave a note to say why you have done so.

Many Thanks

Rory

PKL


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

I like looking at all the reps and Usually its from _Reputation/Recommendation_


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

I would never tick prices...even though i love to look in the rep shop i go in the prices are over priced the majority of the time. I love my local cos i can go in for some crickets and spend at least an hour in there and he lets me hold anything i like and no hassle to buy anything:no1:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Reputation and Knowledge are my 2 main requirements but price does come into it a little bit of course.

I travel quite a bit to my favorite store as my local one is rubbish.....in all respects.


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

I voted knowledge of staff, but sometimes I do go for convenience. I'll pop into any store for a water bowl, pinks etc, but when it come to quality service from staff that actually know what they're talking about then it's Snakes N Adders every time.

I went to Paws for Thought in Leeds one time and asked if they could order in Mexican Milk Snakes as I was hoping to get one, their reptile expert told me yes, they have Puebleans in now, they are the same thing as Puebleans come from Mexico so Mexican Milk is just another name for them.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

I put location and other - the main one I use is half hour drive though so not really location I just love the settings its in and its not just pets, they have gardening, clothes, kids toys etc.
Other I put for equiptment, prices are average for equiptment but I would say highly over priced on animals!!


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

I've chosen 'Other' because the only reason I visit the reptile shop local to me is if I am desperate for frozen food. 


Are they knowledgable? No
Good husbandry? No
House different species seperatly? No
Keep hatchlings seperatly? No
Give advice? Only utter rubbish
Offer care sheets? No
Are they overpriced? Yes
Sell sick animals? Yes
Sell beginners 3ft vivs for tiny hatchling corns? Yes
Promote the use of thermostats? No
Have a teenage reptile 'expert' that hasn't got a clue? Yes

The other shop isn't great either but at least if they do not know something they recommend that you research it so I guess thats something.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

I deffinatly go by recomendation, and the knowledge of the staff but also the qualitly and health of the animals. If the animals don't look healthy and well cared for I won't buy anything from the shop, not even equipment.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

I ticked other Rory as I mainly use it for things like hides, bedding and if I am running short of a certain type of food before doing a bigger order.

I know the owner quite well though so stay for a chat if he's not busy.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i wish i had 'em here...


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

I've put livestock selection.

we don't buy much from shops, we need things in bulk so we only visit shops we've either not been to before or ones we know are interesting to visit so the ones selling higher end animals, unusual species and the ones we know to have a good selection of snakes. We have no use really for going somewhere and looking at beardies and leos at prices we'd never really pay but we do like to have a drive out somewhere that has things that interest us or things that you don't see very much.

Mason


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Shopping is fun when there are things in front of you to see and touch and think about, where as shopping online i tend to only buy things i need.

Marina


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I put other - I only use my local shopfor my frozen foods.

We have 2 locla shops nad neither of them rate exceptionally highly for me - one is overpriced, rna by someone who doesn't know half as much as they claim, sells large boids and such to teenagers and the other is small, dingy, not half as knowledgable as they should be, sightly overpriced, has a very poor selsction of reps and is basically a bog standard pet shop for fish and such who branched out to jump on the band wagon.


----------



## daxy1 (Aug 21, 2007)

_Reputation/Recommendation_ 

i cant stand rep shops that dont know feck all about there stock 
i will travel for a good shop any time if i have to use a local it will be for food only!


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

I ticked nearly all of them tbh.....but that is not because my local is fab, far from it. lol

They to me are all important factors, the only reason I'd used my local one was if I ran out of crix and was desperate.

But for others I will travel if they meet all my needs.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I voted
Location
Selection of live stock
and Undisturbed viewing..

basically what I mean is if its convenient to buy from a shop ratehr than online I will do so.. i liek to have a look around.... and its nice to have soemthing random coem in and be available ratehr than have to source it.
How often ppl post asking "what shall i put in this viv" I think this is what shops/shows are for..seeing soemthing...and deciding you want it.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

to chat to the guy who owns it , nice guy, and to buy crcikets.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

I like reptile shops with pretty women behind the counter, one with big jugs could sell me anything :no1:


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

i use my local [cold blooded] because as well as it is very close ive always had brilliant advice, i dont feel like things are over priced [they drop prices coz im lovely ] and all the blokes that work there are genuinely nice.
and because im a lil kid and like to look at the rep's


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Just a quickie*

Not that l feel that either of my two polls have or should have offended any retailers.

But if any within this forum do wish to pm, email me, contact me or post here with your views on this poll or indeed the other one, please do not hesitate to contact me.

The purpose of the two polls is to research the answers supplied and view how your buyers, current and potential view in an overall term the retail reptile scene. This is to aid the Retail Aid campaign.

However as said, if, there are retailers out there that do feel threatened by these polls? Then do not hesitate to contact me.

Thanks very much 

Rory Matier
Pro Keepers Lobby


----------



## Snow_Man_UK (Nov 20, 2006)

Location and convenience for bits and pieces. I don't mind spending a few quid extra if I need something. If I am looking for live stock I will check out their reputation before considering an order.


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

i ticked local convenience based on ours if i drove i would prolly go somewhere else. but it would be nice if they had a wide varied selection of reps, equipment knowledgeable polite staff


----------



## bufo (Oct 18, 2007)

I love visiting my local store as they are really friendly , like to talk about the things I am really interested in as none of my friends are and they are fully checked and regulated as opposed to breeders.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

I visit my reptile store because they're close and i love looking at what new livestock they have in!!:no1:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

bufo said:


> I love visiting my local store as they are really friendly , like to talk about the things I am really interested in as none of my friends are and they are fully checked and regulated as opposed to breeders.


 
but the regulated shops buy their stock from 'unregulated breeders ' and just pass the reptile on at 100% mark up.....same reptile, different price.
I like and support good shops, but would rather buy direct from the breeder in all honesty.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I like going round reptile shops, but good ones are few and far apart. I only use local ones for emergencies, or stuff that will cost too much to post etc.
In theory I won't buy livestock from petshops, and I never impulse buy. On the other hand the majority of my exotics are petshop bought:whistling2:


----------

